# content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Could someone Please interpret this for me...........


----------



## JSComputing (Jan 8, 2005)

All it says is that the page/email is in html format....


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

JSComputing said:


> All it says is that the page/email is in html format....


what about the last part? the charset=iso-8859-1 what does it mean literally?


----------



## JSComputing (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.htmlhelp.com/reference/charset/ should answer your questions.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It means that it is using the default western character set rather than any exotic language so your browser knows which to load


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Ah OK thanks.................


----------

